# SOS : withdraw eoi after invitation to apply



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi 

*Question: *
Is there a way for me to submit a new EOI with same EOI id ? 
Can I simply create a new login account with Skillselect and submit a fresh EOI ? 



*Background: *
The situation is I field my EOI on 7th April and was invited on 22nd April and got an invitation to apply. 

As per ACS letter I have* 67 months *of experience in my nominated skill. 

which is as 7m + 6m + 34 + 20m = 67 months. All of that experience is counted in India since my experience letter was from Indian company. 

I have another 19 months of experience with a company which has not been taken over by someone else and there is no track of those people. So ACS has not given me credit for those points. 

So in EOI I have 10 points in Overseas experience and 0 points for australia experience

Actually on ground the 67 months of I have almost 12 months in Australia through the Indian employers. 

So that brings down my points to 5 points for overseas experience and add 5 points to my Australia Experience. 

*Call to DIAC*
To clear up the confusion I called the DIAC prelodgement number and spoke to an agent. and this is what he said 

i need to be able to first show all the points based on which I have received the EOI . SO I need to show 5-8 years of Overseas experience before claiming any additional points for Australia experience. 

Given this I have to submit a new EOI. 

Regards
IndianInACT


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

indianinact said:


> Hi
> 
> *Question: *
> Is there a way for me to submit a new EOI with same EOI id ?
> ...


Hi Mate,

So did you do a new EOI before the EOI with the invite expired ? Or did you wait for it to expire and then submit a new one ? Please let me know , I am in the same quandary . 


Thanks,
Chethan


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello
I am new here and don't know how to post a new thread, so this is where i will ask my related questions:
I applied for visa 189 having 60 points and got the invitation. When I started compiling my papers I discovered how hard it is and how easy one can get refused, and the fees is too much just to lose!
I have some problems as of how to support my claims for experience:
1-I couldn't get payslips from one of my previous companies
2-another previous company has a problem, they refused to write the salary on the experience letter but gave me payslips and the experience letter i sent to Engineers Australia had my manager title as The Vice Chairman of the Board. he had this title temporarily but his main job is General Manager and this is what appears in the letter I got from him now!!!!!! if DIAC check with EA they will think I cheat!!!!!!!!
I think of not applying untill the invitation expires then apply for sponsored visa 190 and never even mention my experience! EA gave me 4.5 yrs of exp!
Please help


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guirguis said:


> Hello
> I am new here and don't know how to post a new thread, so this is where i will ask my related questions:
> I applied for visa 189 having 60 points and got the invitation. When I started compiling my papers I discovered how hard it is and how easy one can get refused, and the fees is too much just to lose!
> I have some problems as of how to support my claims for experience:
> ...


Hello Guirguis,

Welcome to our forum, don't worry about your post here, with time you will become familiar about how to post a new thread. Its simple, you have an option called "Post a New Thread" on the left hand side bottom of the page. This option is available when you click on "Australia Forum" on "Expat Country Forums" drop down tab, which is right next to "HOME" in the top left hand side of this expat forum page.

Regarding your queries.

You can ignore the 189 invitation without applying to your visa (Do not do anything). The invitation expires in 2 months from the date it was issued. Then (I am not sure if your EOI will be available again automatically, but you also can place a new EOI now itself and wait in queue.

The title of the Supervisors do not matter much, as it is logical that, any person can be promoted anytime. But it is good to include their desk telephone and company email address of that person along with employee ID. And the person should be working in the organization, so that if any verification happens, it can reach him. You should inform the same to him once you place your eVisa application, so that he will remember you if any verification calls he gets.

With regard to proofs of salary, you must have payslips, tax forms, bank statement for salary credit and other superannuation or provident fund benefit forms. I do not think DIAC CO will excuse if we do not have any atleast 3 of these documents. Again, this is my perception. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

But they never said anything about tax document or bank statements in booklet 1119, in my country, you don't pay taxes but your company pays for you so you don't have a file. and if you get paid in cash then how will the bank statement help you???


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guirguis said:


> But they never said anything about tax document or bank statements in booklet 1119, in my country, you don't pay taxes but your company pays for you so you don't have a file. and if you get paid in cash then how will the bank statement help you???


Well in that case, take a certificate letter from your employer, stating, your salary is paid in hand and not credited into any bank accounts during your tenure. It should also say, you do not pay any taxes as the employer pays for you. It should also contain all your name, employee ID, designation, Your take home salary every month and how long you were with this salary, your tenure duration, full time/part time, date of issue of letter, sign by HR, name and contact number, address of HR(Company), email Id of HR.

All these should be printed professionally and signed by your HR in company's letterhead. Attach business card of HR who is signing this. Also, please get this notarized by notary. Then make a PDF of it and scan and give it as proof.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you JR, but not all companies agree to do what you ask for. This is the Middle East!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guirguis said:


> Thank you JR, but not all companies agree to do what you ask for. This is the Middle East!


Yes, I know. Its tricky. See what best possible thing you can do and or seek advise from a MARA agent or immigration lawyer who deals with Australia immigration. They might issue you a proper notice to get documents from your employer and you should defend with your employer for your rights to get the letter, but very politely and with requests. I am not sure what other alternatives can be done on this case otherwise. It can only be rightly guided and helped by MARA agents and or lawyers.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rameshrg (Nov 24, 2015)

Could you please let know, that you have waited for the invitation to expire or is there an option to lodge the new one in parallel??


----------



## mani.wasson (Jun 20, 2017)

jre05 said:


> Hello Guirguis,
> 
> Welcome to our forum, don't worry about your post here, with time you will become familiar about how to post a new thread. Its simple, you have an option called "Post a New Thread" on the left hand side bottom of the page. This option is available when you click on "Australia Forum" on "Expat Country Forums" drop down tab, which is right next to "HOME" in the top left hand side of this expat forum page.
> 
> ...


hi JR,

i had applied 189 through consultant and recevied invitation to apply visa with family included

but somehow i intend to apply alone without my family.

Is this possible based on the current EOI...or need to apply new EOI.

I cannot wait till my current EOI expired as then wil loose 5 points for age..

Please guide can i put another EOI now my self while the previous one still active..

rgds


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mani.wasson said:


> hi JR,
> 
> i had applied 189 through consultant and recevied invitation to apply visa with family included
> 
> ...


You can apply alone. The same set of questions (about having a partner, children, etc) will be repeated again in the online visa forms and you can choose to declare them as non-migrating dependents in your visa application. Medicals from all dependents (migrating or not) and PCCs from your partner will be required.


----------

